# Slowness day



## infinite sadness

Today is the International Slow Day.

Auguri a tutti i lenti!


----------



## CARORAGI

I'm afraid I have never heard about this particular day.Could you tell me something more?

Caro


----------



## infinite sadness

Qua c'è una spiegazione in spagnolo.

http://www.cadenaser.com/sociedad/a...n-barcelona/csrcsrpor/20090309csrcsrsoc_1/Tes


----------



## CARORAGI

Thank you very much for the link. I understand now. 
Yes, HAPPY DAY for you!!!!!!!!!!

Caro


----------



## sokol

I am a fan of Slowness Day since ... wait a sec: 9th of march, 2009, 9:45 PM Central European Time. 

Good Slowness Day to all of you.
May you be able to slow down.


----------



## CARORAGI

Sokol, your comment was just great!!!!!
I'm a new fan,too!

Cheers,
Caro


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones a los lentos y a la lentitud!!


----------



## toc

H.....................a...............................p.................................... (siesta now).


----------



## cuchuflete

infinite sadness said:


> *Today* is the International Slow Day.
> 
> Auguri a tutti i lenti!


  I am slow glad that you didn't rush to make the announcement.



> *Il 19 Febbraio è stata la Giornata Internazionale della Lentezza *organizzata da un’associazione di Pavia. L’evento ha incontrato il favore ed una massiccia partecipazione da parte di molte città italiane che hanno partecipato con bizzarre iniziative. Ci dispiace solamente, in occasione di questa giornata “mondiale”, di non aver potuto osservare simili iniziative all’estero, dove non vi è traccia di tale evento.


source

I began to write this message of thanks to infinite sadness some years ago, long before we ever had the pleasure of meeting.  I hope to complete it by sometime next year.

Un abbraccio molto lento,
cuchuflete

{ * X * }


----------



## Nanon

I am soooo slow I almost missed the announcement  but I suppose I am still on time to join the club ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Of course, this is a timeless thread...


----------



## Mrs Large

What a fantastic idea. I'm definitely joining the tortoises!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je suis en retard donc je suis...


----------



## raffica

Per tutti gli interessati, questo è il sito ufficiale. Guardatelo con calma, mi raccomando!
, raffaella


----------



## swift

Contrary to my customs, I decided to take a break to live... slowly.

This is just the coolest idea I have ever read about !

Avoid being so busy and full of work
that you don't have time for yourself
and the delight of thinking about nothing.​ 
7th Slowmandment.​ 
Don't worry, be slow ...

Best regards,


swift


----------



## bb008

Hola

No vale, pero en Venezuela lo hemos celebrado desde 1998, lo que pasa es que Italia a mandado la invitación con una lentitud, todavía estamos esperando que nos llegué para participar, ¡Cónchale! haberlo sabido antes...

Saludos.-


----------



## Mrs Large

A poor life, this, if full of care
We have no time to stand and stare

(WH Davies)


----------



## Hermocrates

"If a thing is worth doing, it is worth doing slowly."


----------

